# One for Jae??



## TTaberdeen (Dec 13, 2007)

Mr moderators.

just an idea, could we have a poll for all the suppliers or individual parts.

for example, i bought EBC brakes and Yellowstuff pads, alot of poeple recommended against these but some said they would be good!

we could have this for all the upgrade parts for TT's then, like a section for induction kit's, all the re-map centre's (Wak, Star, P-Torque etc) and again votes for which is the best.

I just think it would be good if next month i decided to go to Star for a re-map and i knew before hand what the service, price, after sales, product performance was scaled say from 1-10 and then a final score at the end.

Or for my isses above we could have a section for EBC, Tarox, Mintex, Neuspeed, Forge, Samco, Backdraft, Blueflame, Magnex etc etc

I have quickly drew an example of what i mean, Will apologies this is no true reflection of your service, i just picked P-Torque out of the hat!

http://public.fotki.com/TTaberdeen/p-to ... orque.html

What does everyone think???


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

looked like my 90 year old nan wrote that !!!!!!

like the idea tho ..........


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

One for Jae I think, not the mods.


----------



## TTaberdeen (Dec 13, 2007)

How, has your nan been to P-Torque, maybe for an electronic wheechair re-map, jeezo slow down granny!!


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

You could have given me top scores as I am the demo 

Not had any grans in for a tune up yet. Not familiar with the ECU types used in those fancy scooters


----------



## TTaberdeen (Dec 13, 2007)

Your right i could of, but that would be false advertising, i will be sure to give you top marks when i visit you soon!!!!

http://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/image ... =390%2C237

What a motor!!


----------

